# WHITE ROCK MARINA



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Probably heading up to Livingston this weekend to fish all night from somewhere on the bank has anyone had any luck over at White Rock or near Ed's Marina if that's still around? Haven't been there in a long time but having so little luck finding somewhere you can fish at night legally without trespassing on Lake Conroe I'm leaving town. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

OK REMIND ME TO NEVER ASK ANYTHING IN THIS MESSAGE BOARD AGAIN, EVERYBODY HERE MUST HAVE A BOAT.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I wandered over from the other freshwater site and would like to say that White Rock City Marina is still going, kind of a combo boat ramp/lounge/campground. 
The fishing for white perch along the willows, just a little downstream of the marina building, with a pole and minnow under a cork in the brush. I think youi pay a small entrance fee for fishing and if you camp it's a little more.
SS


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

you should be able to catch a few cats from the bridge rip rap.you will have to walk out you can't park on the bridge. Ed's is now Outback .


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

*www.bethycreek.com*

Also have Bethy Creek marina on the north end. I'm not sure that Bell's camp in still open up there. I do know that Bethy Creek marina has bank fishing.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, I'll be getting a boat at some point and I won't have a problem finding a spot.


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Bells camp closed. To bad.
R.E.B.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There is a good bank fishing spot at the free ramp where hwy 19 crosses White Rock Creek east of Trinity. It is good for cats but best in the early spring when the whites are "Movin' on up"
PS There is bank fishing around the Harmon Creek bridge also. Not sure of the hyw number but easy to find it on a map.


----------

